# Solar Dealer(s) - an observation of sorts



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Went to a farm show last Fri and got to talk to 3 different solar dealers about what they offer and cost(s).
I've discovered that all the three:

Want to install panels on the roof of the house - not at ground level.
Say ahhh?? when asked about battery install/hook-up.
Push "grid" hook-up and selling the excess to ______.
Look at you strangely if asked if adding additional panels (more than required for your consumption) would be a good thing.
And have out-of-pocket (personal) costs after grants, credits, etc for the "average" household of anywhere between $9K to $19K.
None could really explain the grants, credits, etc and if I could not "qualify" what happens then?
None would give me a ball-park price on a gridfree hook-up. 

Sooo, with questions galore I'm just not sure if I'm any "smarter" now than I was before...........


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Do your solar learning here on the net, and not with the "professional dealers" who really just want to seperate you from your money. Prices vary, depending on needs and wants. So... you need to know how much power you will need, and/or want. Not easy, but there are way's to determine this and be fairly close. Yes, the pro's want to install your panels on the roof and there are several reasons for this. One, it keeps them out of the hands of little kids, dogs etc. I suggest a small seperate building for my solar which means that with my panels on the roof of that building, then it is a straight down run into the building and into my charge controllers. Also, it keeps the battery fumes from my house which is a good thing. Everything is all neat and together in one place. Easier to work on etc. Then, you only need to bury a conduit with your ac feed wires inside to your incoming power box.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

Try this site. A guy here at work has one and you can even see pics of his and see the power it is producing. It shows the grants on the top of the page. The state grant is for Louisiana, so you would have to check you state on grants.

http://www.solarcentric.com/default.aspx


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Don't be discouraged . . . . . .You met three "johnny come lately's" who sound like they haven't been around very long.........
If they don't know about battery back-up systems . . . .you don't want them........

A good friend, in NY state, who is a dealer /installer is so busy that he does need / want to go out and hustle customers at shows like you were at.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Most of them know little about battery based systems because almost nobody that is already grid tied wants to spend the extra money to install them.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Most of those guys are just pushers! I'd be curious of how many of them have a system on their house! Not many, I'm sure..

If you do your homework yourself and do a very in-depth, detailed assessment of your power needs, the info is on the web. A good game plan could take a year or more to construct and you would learn a lot in the process. You are the king of your system and you need to know it inside and out. Don't rely on what someone tells you what you need. Be certain! It's your money..

There's a wealth of knowledge on this site and it's free. There are other places to learn the basics if you're serious and want to take the time to do the research.

My advice. Learn about the thing you want. If ya know, no one and pull your leg. Having your own power plant is a totally different mindset than being on the grid, believe me..


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

All agreeable comments, I read most all the postings on solar not only here but on other sites as well - I getting to know almost enough to be dangerous!!!!!!
It's just that I keep thinking that I may one day run across someone (anyone) who is in the business that has "answers"........... to some not-so-dumb questions.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Just saw the error in my post . . . . . I missed an important word......

My friend does...NOT... need to hustle to get customers..........


It bothers me that these quick buck guys stand a very good chance of putting a system on a roof . . and cutting corners . .($$$$) . . .

What happens when the roof has problems--starts leaking-- and this quick buck **installer** is NO where to be found. . . . ???


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

One way to tell if the guy has experience and is knowledgeable is ask him if he is NABCEP certified. It takes time, experience in installation and knowledge. It's not an easy test.

http://www.nabcep.org/

SC


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Not that most consumers would know, BUT, there are different levels of certification also:

*Individuals passing the NABCEP Entry Level Exams should not be confused with NABCEP Certified PV Installers or NABCEP Certified Solar Heating Installers.*

Almost anyone can pass the entry level exam with a small amount of study.


----------



## Kevingr (Mar 10, 2006)

I've dealt with some dealers as I've been working on my projects and all they want to do is sell me something. Not solve my issue or answer my questions. I went to school to be a solar hot water site assessor and will be going for the PV training soon. That way I can make my own decisions. And, after going through the training, if I was a consumer I'd be looking for an independent assessor, then with his/her information go find a dealer that can do what I want at a reasonable costs. Ideally the assessor would act as the project manager if I wanted someone with more knowledge. I personally would never rely on the salesman/dealer recommending anything for me based on what I've personally experienced so far.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

I know I do this often, but again I gotta recommend these guys... 

www.backwoodssolar.com 

They've got a free catalog that is a basic planning guide, a good tool for the aspiring solar volter.

And yes, most of the tradeshow guys I've seen are salesmen out to separate you from your money.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Went to 2 of the 3 dealer web-sites. Only one was: Energy Star, BPI, NATE, NABCEP, and Leed AP certified - least that's what they had posted. Plus they had more info as to "ground" (not roof) systems along with dual (grid/batt) hook-ups. Interesting!
Only wish the guy I talked to was as informed..........

As for "salespeople" hey you gotta start somewhere in gathering info......... even if'n it's somewhat fuzzy. One may never know where it may lead.


----------

